# Sweet Tyrian



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My V Day boy. I was gone all day yesterday and didn't have time to check on the bettas when I got home. Tyrian's temporary home was empty this morning. I found his body on the floor dried to a crisp. 

RIP beautiful one.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Awww, that's a shame. :-( Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh no!! Poor Tyrian! So sorry for your loss... =(


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That is horrible. I am lucky that I have never had a "jumper" so far.
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry!


----------

